# Fairy dust buddy belt?



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!
Does anyone have the buddy belt in fairy dust? I thought there were w couple of people on here who did?
Anyway, while out shopping last night with my bestie for a dress for her sisters wedding, I found a really cute collar and leash set from BCBG for only $17 and I'm trying to find a BB to match. 
It's like a pewter color with a hint of pink. 


Can you post pics of the fairy dust if you have one???

Thanks!!




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I have I have, let me see if I have some pics if not I'll make some for you.
It's a very pretty glitter pink, looks different on the BB pictures.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

In the meantime here are more accurate pictures.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh those are gorgeous!! Is that 3 different sizes?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Where's the cheapest place to buy? Any coupons?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

TLI said:


> Oh those are gorgeous!! Is that 3 different sizes?


yes but I am not sure which ones, I got that pic from a chinese store


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

TLI said:


> Where's the cheapest place to buy? Any coupons?


mmm I will let Zorana answer that for you. I buy in Swiss sites and they cost a lot more than in the US. I know pucciandcatana sends coupons sometimes and you could register and wait for a coupon.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

twin I'll keep looking.... <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Where's the cheapest place to buy? Any coupons?


I always buy from pucci and catana online when they have a 25% off coupon. And they do free shipping when you spend $50. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh Mayra! Karma is so stunning in her BB! I love her! What size is that, a 2?? Do you think it will match the collar and leash I bought???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I forgot to say thanks for posting the pics for me love! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh Mayra! Karma is so stunning in her BB! I love her! What size is that, a 2?? Do you think it will match the collar and leash I bought???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have no more pics with the fairy dusty but as you can see is pink.
I am not sure it would really match, the collar you bought looks gold to me!?
Anyway I bought it because is the only feminine color there was in the shop, but was not sure because from the typical pic it didn't really look pink, but it's a beautiful color. What other options do you have? I think this will fit Mimi beautifully and will match everything else you bought her anyway 

I bought a size 3 which fits only with clothes, I am hoping she grows a little bit otherwise I will have to buy a size 2 soon.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I forgot to say thanks for posting the pics for me love!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


and you are more than welcome <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> I have no more pics with the fairy dusty but as you can see is pink.
> I am not sure it would really match, the collar you bought looks gold to me!?
> Anyway I bought it because is the only feminine color there was in the shop, but was not sure because from the typical pic it didn't really look pink, but it's a beautiful color. What other options do you have? I think this will fit Mimi beautifully and will match everything else you bought her anyway
> 
> I bought a size 3 which fits only with clothes, I am hoping she grows a little bit otherwise I will have to buy a size 2 soon.


I love that color!! I'm mostly trying to match the leash since its the only leash Mimi has. 
I may just go to Woof Life and try to match it using the bb swatch. Leslie thinks it will match the new bb cashew fancy. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

I LOVE that new little collar set you got! So cute! We have a BCBG store here, but they definitely don't sell pet products


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very pretty collar Zorana !! i think its kind of a neutral color, so i think there are many choices of matching bb's and leashes that you could use. the fairy dust is really pretty and i think it would look nice. unless you wanted to try to match the color of the collar as close as you can, like a platinum or goldish color. 

Mayra, i love the pics you posted of your babies. i'm so happy to see them wearing the angora sweaters and the ballet dress and thermal . and the fairydust BB looks really nice with it 

i just ordered a periwinkle buddy belt for Minnie and Tootsie. its like a light lavender. cant wait to get it! my 2nd BB for them


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> I LOVE that new little collar set you got! So cute! We have a BCBG store here, but they definitely don't sell pet products


Thanks! I actually thought the collar was a bracelet! I had no clue they even made dog products, they only had the 1 style collar and 1 leash. I found them at the outlet mall. After I bought them, I was curious to see what other doggie things they made and they don't, lol, but some of it is available on eBay! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> very pretty collar Zorana !! i think its kind of a neutral color, so i think there are many choices of matching bb's and leashes that you could use. the fairy dust is really pretty and i think it would look nice. unless you wanted to try to match the color of the collar as close as you can, like a platinum or goldish color.
> 
> Mayra, i love the pics you posted of your babies. i'm so happy to see them wearing the angora sweaters and the ballet dress and thermal . and the fairydust BB looks really nice with it
> 
> i just ordered a periwinkle buddy belt for Minnie and Tootsie. its like a light lavender. cant wait to get it! my 2nd BB for them


I think ur right Elaine! I'm gonna go to woof life to see if I can try to match the swatches to the leash. Mayra's babies look so gorgeous in their clothes from you, well they look gorgeous all the time!! 

You got more BB's!!! I can't wait to see them. Did U order w wetnose again? I love lavender!!! Lola has the purple croc BB and its such a pretty color. 
Make sure you show me please!!! Xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! I actually thought the collar was a bracelet! I had no clue they even made dog products, they only had the 1 style collar and 1 leash. I found them at the outlet mall. After I bought them, I was curious to see what other doggie things they made and they don't, lol, but some of it is available on eBay!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooh Interesting! I'll have to check it out!

ps. I need more Mimi pictures in my life! hah


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> Ooh Interesting! I'll have to check it out!
> 
> ps. I need more Mimi pictures in my life! hah


Lol, I will work on that today! I've been so busy with work, I've had no time. Bad mommy.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! I actually thought the collar was a bracelet! I had no clue they even made dog products, they only had the 1 style collar and 1 leash. I found them at the outlet mall. After I bought them, I was curious to see what other doggie things they made and they don't, lol, but some of it is available on eBay!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha Perfect! She's too cute to keep her all to yourself


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you Checked out Gw little? They do not carry "buddy belts" but a Very similar style! I actually prefer their version because there is a swivel clasp in the middle to allow more freedom in motion. 

http://www.gwlittle.com/product/Scrappy-Pets-harnesses-metallic/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

4bsingreece said:


> Have you Checked out Gw little? They do not carry "buddy belts" but a Very similar style! I actually prefer their version because there is a swivel clasp in the middle to allow more freedom in motion.
> 
> http://www.gwlittle.com/product/Scrappy-Pets-harnesses-metallic/
> 
> ...


I was actually looking at those the other day and i like the way they look but I noticed some of the reviewers with long coat doggies said their fur got stuck in it somehow? I haven't had that problem w Leo yet, not sure if it has something to do with the design? I'll have to check them out again! Thanks for the suggestion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh!!! Chloe is short haired so I would have never thought of that!!! We love it but if people say it gets caught, it might not be a good fit! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

4bsingreece said:


> Oh!!! Chloe is short haired so I would have never thought of that!!! We love it but if people say it gets caught, it might not be a good fit!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know, now that I think about it, I think Pidgeonsheep uses those! I should ask her bc KC is a long coat. They're cheaper than Bb which is a plus! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think ur right Elaine! I'm gonna go to woof life to see if I can try to match the swatches to the leash. Mayra's babies look so gorgeous in their clothes from you, well they look gorgeous all the time!!
> 
> You got more BB's!!! I can't wait to see them. Did U order w wetnose again? I love lavender!!! Lola has the purple croc BB and its such a pretty color.
> Make sure you show me please!!! Xox
> ...


i did get the periwinkle buddy belts from wetnose boutique . i really love this lady that owns/runs? this company. i love that pretty much everything you see on the website, she has right there... and if your considering more than one color ... she will get them and tell you which one is the softest  .
yes, the color i got is called periwinkle. its described as a light lavender. i'll have to try to snap some pics when i get them. i havent taken pics of the girls in so long ...


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

E thank you for the compliments <3 I love everything I get from you!!!!
I didn't know about that BB color, had to google it, seems lovely. Let us know how much you love once you get it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't know what a buddy belt was. I googled it and this may be the answer to my bc who backs out of everything including a martingale collar and safety harness (at the same time!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

